# My Pet chicken!! and her diaper =D



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey guys! I finally got around to making a video about my pet chicken... thought it'd be an interesting topic to film/talk about =P.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that's your chicken?! Aweee!!! great vid too!


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> that's your chicken?! Aweee!!! great vid too!


ahah yeah she's great =P so interesting... you know clucking randomly all the time =D


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

MichaelAngelo said:


> Hey guys! I finally got around to making a video about my pet chicken... thought it'd be an interesting topic to film/talk about =P.
> 
> Enjoy!


That's just plain silly.


----------

